

Former KGB general: Snowden is cooperating with Russian intelligence - shin_lao
http://venturebeat.com/2014/05/22/former-kgb-general-snowden-is-cooperating-with-russian-intelligence/

======
bediger4000
Another factless, speculative PR-Hit, brought to you by Friends of the Deep
State, LLC.

I kid. The KGB General in question has been in exile in the US since the 1990s
according to the article. What he knows is around 20 years out of date, no?
Why would currently in the know Russian security types leak information to
him? How would they leak info to him? This totally doesn't make sense. It's
rumor-mongering at best.

